# Mental Health Appointment



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

I finally saw a mental health gateway worker on friday after waiting for 5 weeks. The first mental health professional I have seen in about 12 years (excluding a couple of rubbish therapists). In fact there were 2 women in there with me, one was doing the talking and the other was writing stuff down. She asked me a bunch of questions and she seemed really nice, finally felt like I may be getting somewhere. She looked a little shocked when I told her I had been suffering constant derealisation for 13 years, but she believed me and she knew what DP/DR was which was encouraging. She even said she would read up more about it which made me feel good.

We agreed that I would be a good candidate for CBT but apparently it's up to some other guy to decide if I can get it, I just have to fill out a questionnaire first. There is an 8 - 12 month waiting list though which really sucks.

One thing that annoyed me a bit was that I mentioned the DP Research Unit in London and said that they told me I could be assessed by them if I had a referral from a GP and psychiatrist. This is when the other woman piped up and said that they wouldn't be able to let me until I had exhausted all other avenues of treatment. Maybe I'm being silly but I thought that was a bit unreasonable. As usual I didn't have the guts to stand up for myself and I just said ok.

Anyway just wanted to talk about my appointment as I have nobody else I can talk to about it. Thanks for reading.

Phil


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Good news - or at least it sounds promising. Give CBT a shot - its unfortunate that you have to wait so long, but it can be helpful. In the meantime maybe buy a book on CBT and do some of the exercises on your own.

My personal heads up with CBT: Some of the exercises are cheesy. You seem like a smart guy so you will probably see right through where a lot of them are trying to lead you. Don't get phased by this - instead take the key messages out of CBT. Learning to see that our thoughts our irrational or negative, and how to go about changing them. I am a people pleaser so when I first did CBT I just kind of went through the motions, filling out the exercise to please my therapist and make it seem like progress was happening. Don't be afraid to stop your therapist and ask to get exercises more tailored to your personal problems.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Good news. My last few appointments have had one person speaking and the other one scribbling away. Occasionally the scribbler will say something or ask a question and if I had any balls I' d say, 'Uh, I don't hear any writing. Get on with it, chop-chop' and then turn to the other person and ask, 'I'm sorry, what were you saying before we were so rudely interrupted?' But I don't have any balls.

Seriously though, I'm glad things are progressing for you. It's nice that they're considering that DP clinic as a possibility too. Very reassuring. I might give CBT another shot with an improved, more open-minded attitude this time. Besides, I've never tried it since I've had DP. It might be just the ticket. You never know.


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Matt. I know what you mean about seeing through some of the things they're trying to get you to do. Some things seem so simple you think "Oh I can skip over that bit". My mental health woman actually recommended a CBT book to me and I felt a bit a bit stupid cos I said "Yeah I've had that book for about 2 years and never even looked at it". I think I'm gonna dust it off cos I've read good reviews about it. It's called Mind Over Mood by Christine A Padesky. I have a habit of buying self help books and then not even reading them.

BC - yeah the scribbler woman kept piping up now and then. She was the one who said the DPR unit should be a last resort cos she said they would have to pay for me to go there. Not sure if that's true. After the appointment I thought that maybe there were 2 of them in case I flipped out and had a violent episode, not that I ever do that, but I suspect that happens to them on the odd occasion. You should come to the meet up in London if it happens. We can all freak out together :lol:

Anyway cheers for the advice guys. I'll keep you updated.

Phil


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a book called " Overcoming Depersonalization & Feelings of Unreality, _a self-help guide using Cognitive Behavioral Techniques"_ by Dawn Baker, Elaine Hunter, Emma Lawrence & Anthony David.

I haven't really gotten around to using it.. It's pure lazyness. It's a LOT of work doing all the exercises, but obviously worth it if it cures you. I just read it and felt like I "got" it, and put it away..

My CBT-therapist cancelled my session today, so I feel a bit down for some reason. She doesn't really do much besides talk, I don't know if that is the way it's supposed to be, but it's good to have someone listen to all your crazy thougts anyway.
First half of my day I actually felt better than in weeks, now I feel like crap again. I hate the way the DP comes and goes, or is just weird, I don't even know if it's getting better or if I have "lost it" completely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

york said:


> I have a book called " Overcoming Depersonalization & Feelings of Unreality, _a self-help guide using Cognitive Behavioral Techniques"_ by Dawn Baker, Elaine Hunter, Emma Lawrence & Anthony David.


I ordered that badboy just today off this new-fangled intertubes dealy. If it doesn't help me, I'm going to use it to bludgeon someone to death with. That way it's not a waste of money.

Sorry your therapist cancelled, and that you feel like poo. I used to hate how DP came and went, but since for the past few weeks it's been large and in charge constantly, I sort of miss the coming and going for the going part.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Let's give it a shot together, and see how it goes.



> If it doesn't help me, I'm going to use it to bludgeon someone to death with. That way it's not a waste of money.


I'm with you on that too. I feel so bloody frustrated, maybe this is actually the perfect way to use any self-help book.


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah yes York, I bought that book a few weeks ago and once again I read the first few pages and then left it. I am hopeless :lol:

Shame about your cancelled appointment. I know what you mean about DP coming and going, although for me it's more like forgetting for a while and then realising it's there.

BC I dunno if you would be able to bludgeon someone with that book, it's quite a small one. You should try 'Mind Over Mood', it's a huge badboy of a book, not that I'm giving tips for that sort of thing :lol:


----------



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

sneaker, i have an appointment on friday with doc. I am going to get a referal if I can to the dpsu clinic. I am going to demand it and stick up for myself. My doc seems old fashioned kind of type that says u have depression and anxiety when I know its anxiety with derealization a side effect that hit me for six 2 months ago.

I will let you know how I get on. If I get a referal mention me at your next appointment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

york said:


> Let's give it a shot together, and see how it goes.


Well, I haven't received the book yet, so I don't know what's in it, but how would that be possible?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> york said:
> 
> 
> > Let's give it a shot together, and see how it goes.
> ...


Well, I just thought you could do some of the exercises, I could do some, and we'd like...Exchange experiences? 
Be CBT-buddies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds good. I've tried CBT before, but not since I've had DP. I'm going to put more effort into it this time. Last time when I tried it, I had a tongue-in-cheek sort of attitude. It's no wonder it didn't help.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I find it so hard to motivate myself, maybe it's easier if we are doing this together. It's a LOT of writing down and monitoring syptoms in this book, you have to really be dedicated. Let me know what you think when you get it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

What could be better motivation than possibly remedying one of the worst things in the world (DP?)

Also, this book may not be very massive, but I'm sure if you roll it up and direct a force in the axial direction, in a sort of stabbing motion, you'd be able to crack or maybe stove in a person's skull. Everything is coming up roses today. Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket.



york said:


> Let me know what you think when you get it.


Righty-o.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> Also, this book may not be very massive, but I'm sure if you roll it up and direct a force in the axial direction, in a sort of stabbing motion, you'd be able to crack or maybe stove in a person's skull.


Oooh, I'm so glad we're going to be CBT-buddies!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey, you Scandis are alright. We should totally consider teaming up and taking over Europe by force (nobody's tried that in a while). Viking style.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm good with a crossbow, and I have a bike, it's not _exactely_ like the vikings did it, but it might scare someone into giving up their country (or handbag). Europe is kind of dull anyway, what about a tropical island? I'd ofcourse be the despotic leader.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

If the crossbow is jury-rigged with a 12V battery and fires red hot superheated pieces of rebar, then you've got yourself a deal.


----------

